# Here's one you don't see very often!



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

Not mine but worth looking at anyway.

Celestion AD12 subwoofer BNIB 99p NR! | eBay


----------



## Mahtey (Dec 23, 2007)

That's mine actually!


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

LOL, Small world huh?


----------



## cutra (Nov 21, 2006)

If only you had two of them I would have bidded on it.


----------

